# Horse Window Question



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an older Sooner trailer that I am quite happy with so far but I have a question about the windows in the horse area. 

Up until now I have used a trailer with stock type sides that did not let down. The new trailer has the openings/doors that will drop down so that the horse can stick it's head out. I do not want to go down the road with the horses heads hanging out. If I keep the doors up then there is a small sliding window that can be opened. My question is: is that small window being open going to be enough air for them while we are on the move? I'm not sure how much air actually flows through those slide back windows going down the road. It gets upward of 100 degrees here in the summer with almost 100 percent humidity. I do not stop and just let the horses stand in the trailer when it's warm, I try to always keep moving so they get airflow, and I don't usually go far. 

I would feel better if there was more airflow but this trailer does not have the bar grills in place after the window/door thing is down. I looked at getting the drop down doors replaced with a different model that had the bar grill attached and it was quite pricey. Could I get some sort of net/mesh to cover the openings and attach it? I don't see any sort of rings to do that so how could I install those?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Does your trailer have any other sliding vents or roof vents?

I have a Sundowner and along with the sliding vents at the head, there are some at the bum end and a roof vent for each horse as well. It also has the "jail bars" behind the regular door too so if I need to I can open that, but I tend not to like to have the doors open w/o a screen when moving as gravel, cigarette butts, etc can fly into the horse's face. If I only have 1 horse I will open the door with no horse to give more airflow.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry double post!


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

It does have little vents over each horse. They and the little slide windows in the drop down doors are about six inches by twelve inches each at most so not real big. It does have those same little slide windows behind each horse as well.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

smokeslastspot said:


> It does have little vents over each horse. They and the little slide windows in the drop down doors are about six inches by twelve inches each at most so not real big. It does have those same little slide windows behind each horse as well.


As long as there's roof vents you should be OK if everything is open on the hot days. If you are really worried you can also get trailer fans installed that run off your truck battery, same as your running lights.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks! I am just not used to this big fancy trailer.  I had no idea that there were those types of fans, I will be checking those out as well.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

They make mesh cover things (can't think of the name right now) that you can put up so you can put the window down but the horse can't stick their heads out.


----------

